# Problems getting purchase permit in Dearborn, MI



## slobzs (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm buying my first handgun so I went to the local police station (Dearborn, MI) to get my purchase permit. 14 days later I'm still waiting for it. Is this normal?


----------



## slobzs (Dec 12, 2011)

I guess getting a response from here is also going to take 14 days+.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

slobzs said:


> I guess getting a response from here is also going to take 14 days+.


Only someone familiar with your state and local laws... and background checks will be able to answer your question. Also, narrow that down to only someone who has applied for a permit in Dearborn and their experience with wait times... you could be waiting a very long time for an answer. My advice, pick up the phone and call your local police station where you applied for the permit. I feel pretty positive that you'll get an immediate response, unless they put you on hold.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have to agree. Call and ask.

Here's the real problem. There is no set time they have to give you a response...


mcl Section 28.422 said:


> ...shall with due speed and diligence issue licenses ...


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

When I moved from Long Island to upstate NY I had to re-apply for my permit. It took 17 months. 

In New York they do an FBI check on your background and a comprehensive search to see if you were ever institutionalized (mental health). And sometimes there is one person who, because he/she does not believe in guns, is able to slow down the entire process. In our area the mental heath checks went very slow. They claimed it was because of budget cut backs, but I personally believe that someone had the power to slow things down and wanted to.

I think 14 days is not showing much patience. What time frame did they say when you asked?


----------



## slobzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey thanks for the responses. I was just looking for a time frame reference to base my patience or impatience on. They would not say how long it would take and keeps on giving me the brush off. If it was 2 to 17 months for a permit, plan 'B' was to buy a rifle I saw at the shop. One of my friends said he got his same day, the rest all have conceal licenses and don't have to wait.


----------



## mckaloz1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Take a CPL class, get your CPL and then you don't have to get a separate purchase permit. Also then you will be dealing with Wayne County SD as opposed to Dearborn PD, not that there is anything wrong with DPD, but it may end up being quicker.


----------



## JimBinMI (Dec 27, 2011)

In south-central Michigan, I got my license to purchase the same day. It was good for 10 days only, so you have to make sure that the pistol is in stock at your dealer before you apply for it. Must be the "big city" mentality.


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 13, 2012)

In Osceola Co. we have same day service. Smile. I thought the state legislature just voted to let us go to any county to buy guns. Or was that for the CPL? If you google MSP-firearms , you can find all the answers you need.


----------



## rustyjde (Jan 29, 2013)

Back before I got my CPL, I applied for a PP and received that same day. I live in Montcalm county. (Greenville)


----------

